# Knives for cutting meat



## negolien (Jan 29, 2020)

looking for a fairly priced knife for cutting ribs and roasts.. Anyone have an opinion on the below? looking for something decent but similar. I like the 10 inch too


----------



## mike243 (Jan 29, 2020)

I sure do, I have a Victorinox 10" thin blade, they make a thick blade but for slicing I love the thin blade. easy to sharpen holds a edge and just plain works for pretty cheap. you can spend more $ but not sure others will be worth the added money. ymmv , its kind of a curved blade not a flat straight edge, it doesn't have a model number on it but it will last longer than I will


----------



## negolien (Jan 29, 2020)

Which blade there's a few 10" of those


----------



## mike243 (Jan 29, 2020)

Check this out:Master Competition BBQ Set, 7 pieces
					

Victorinox Master Competition BBQ Set, 7 pieces - 5.1001.72-X1 ++ Explore the world of perfect Swiss quality online ++ Home of the Original Swiss Army knife ++ Order online ++




					www.victorinox.com


----------



## mike243 (Jan 29, 2020)

the 10" on this set looks to be the correct profile, good looking set, wish I hade the $ to buy it now lol


----------



## negolien (Jan 29, 2020)

So you would recommend the scimitar over the bull nose?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 29, 2020)

N, I use scimitars to cut all my deer and moose roasts ,it is a good all round knife.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 29, 2020)

Yes I like it the best, I have the big end on a knife and it binds up trying to get in tight places between bones ect


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 29, 2020)

https://www.zwilling.com/us/zwilling-four-star-8-inch-chefs-knife-31071-203/31071-203-0.html

This has been my go meat processing knife for 25 years!  I've processed deer, elk, moose, hogs, fish, birds....you name it (I self process all my animals).  I actually have a pare of them as well as a 6" (and about 15 others of them), they have a 10" as well, but for me the 8 is the perfect balance.  It keeps an edge and is small enough for getting around bones and such, but it is big enough to get nice clean cuts on big pieces (IE moose and elk quarters).

That said, a knife is a pretty personal tool that you have to decide for yourself!......


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 29, 2020)

Victorinox Rosewood Handle Cimeter Knives
					

Rosewood Handle Cimeter Knives




					www.bunzlpd.com


----------



## Mastercaster (Jan 29, 2020)

negolien said:


> looking for a fairly priced knife for cutting ribs and roasts.. Anyone have an opinion on the below? looking for something decent but similar. I like the 10 inch too


I use this for slicing...

and this for boning/trimming...


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 29, 2020)

My only advice, Do not buy a set.
Zwilling, Wusthof, Victorinox  and others all make nice cutlery.
Problem is I don't personally like all the knives in their lines.



civilsmoker said:


> ...
> That said, a knife is a pretty personal tool that you have to decide for yourself!......


Well said.


----------



## S-met (Jan 29, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> My only advice, Do not buy a set.
> Zwilling, Wusthof, Victorinox  and others all make nice cutlery.
> Problem is I don't personally like all the knives in their lines.
> 
> Well said.


My thoughts almost exactly.

Only other advice, the knife for me is not necessarily the knife for you. Balance, size, weight, feel, grip. The best thing you can do is hold it in your hand.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 30, 2020)

Up late and stumbled upon this thread.  30 minutes later I own a Dalstrong 10” Cimitar! 

I’ve got issues.


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 30, 2020)

You can call me old, lazy and cheap but if I can't get it done w/ these, I don't need to be doing it.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 30, 2020)

A couple of years ago my wife bought me a kitchen scissors' made by Zwilling, with out a doubt the worst set in my kitchen, every time you make a cut and close the handle all the way they lock, I cant train myself to take little snips to stop locking the handles , also they don't come apart to clean, they rarely get used .


----------



## negolien (Jan 30, 2020)

Yup probably something similar to the above is all I need. Something for cutting thru roasts and ribs and something to chop lots of onions LOL....Probably going with the below..Do I just need an 8 inch chefs for chopping lots of onions?


----------



## martin1950 (Jan 30, 2020)

negolien said:


> Do I just need an 8 inch chefs for chopping lots of onions?



Got tired of my wife using my 10" on a dang plastic board, bought her own 8" chefs knife, I hated it.

Kind of partial to my  6" and 10". The steel and both Old Hickory's were issued to me in Feb. '67, survived a lot of moves. Made the maple board about 20yrs ago and bought the 12" Viktor for slabbing salmon about 6 yrs ago. Forgot to add my 4" Rapala filet knife for boning out turkeys.

I don't buy "fancy", I buy "practical". But the other knives do look perddy.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 30, 2020)

negolien said:


> Yup probably something similar to the above is all I need. Something for cutting thru roasts and ribs and something to chop lots of onions LOL....Probably going with the below..Do I just need an 8 inch chefs for chopping lots of onions?



Choices Choices!!!!!!!

Even though I have LOTS o knives in the kitchen I am currently in the process of making my own 4 piece set.....It will have a 7.75 inch Chef, 5.5 inch Mini Chef, 7.75 inch Slicer/Carver, 5.5 inch Mini Slicer/Carver....They will be out of AEB-L SS with a cryo treatment to target a RH of 60.  They will have stabilized two tone hickory & mesquite handles with black G-10 and bass pins!!!  I actually have wooden replicas I have been testing for comfort and function......Like I said a knife is a very personal choice!


----------



## negolien (Jan 30, 2020)

martin1950 said:


> Got tired of my wife using my 10" on a dang plastic board, bought her own 8" chefs knife, I hated it.
> 
> Kind of partial to my  6" and 10". The steel and both Old Hickory's were issued to me in Feb. '67, survived a lot of moves. Made the maple board about 20yrs ago and bought the 12" Viktor for slabbing salmon about 6 yrs ago. Forgot to add my 4" Rapala filet knife for boning out turkeys.
> 
> I don't buy "fancy", I buy "practical". But the other knives do look perddy.



You use your k-bars? lol man and I thought I was old...


----------



## Will Squared (Jan 30, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Choices Choices!!!!!!!
> 
> Even though I have LOTS o knives in the kitchen I am currently in the process of making my own 4 piece set.....It will have a 7.75 inch Chef, 5.5 inch Mini Chef, 7.75 inch Slicer/Carver, 5.5 inch Mini Slicer/Carver....They will be out of AEB-L SS with a cryo treatment to target a RH of 60.  They will have stabilized two tone hickory & mesquite handles with black G-10 and bass pins!!!  I actually have wooden replicas I have been testing for comfort and function......Like I said a knife is a very personal choice!


Another Knife Maker ! 
I use 440C.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2020)

Never had a knife come with a book!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2020)

Ah who reads the instruction manual. Toss it and take a pic of the blade!

Ps DON’T put it the dish washer.....that’s all you need to know out of that book!

I still can’t believe how quick you bought that.


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2020)

I can’t believe how quick it got here.  In all honesty, I wanted that blade design for years but never knew it was called Cimitar, until this thread.  So that and a little quick research and bam...late night shopping.  

Oh and I’ll read the book. Cover to cover. Like I said I’ve got issues.


----------



## Will Squared (Jan 31, 2020)

WOAH !
I just googled it and saw the price !
Glad I was sitting down !


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> WOAH !
> I just googled it and saw the price !
> Glad I was sitting down !


What? $100?  For a good knife that’s not too bad. No?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2020)

Looks pretty legit 73!!!

You don’t have issues you have focused priorities.....lol. 100 isn’t out of the realm for a nice blade!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2020)

FYI, looks like a linen micarta handle.....or is it carbon fiber?


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> FYI, looks like a linen micarta handle.....or is it carbon fiber?


Not sure but I’ll try and figure it out when I read the book haha!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2020)

73saint said:


> Not sure but I’ll try and figure it out when I read the book haha!



I’m reading faster than you!

ok it’s a G10 handle!  66 layer Damascus blade. RH of 62+ is killer!  8 to 12 degree edge.....razor!

all I can say is sweet!!!!


----------



## Will Squared (Jan 31, 2020)

What's G10?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 31, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> What's G10?



G10 Garolite handle.....a high-pressure fiberglass laminate material! Tough as nails and stable in all environments......
Not that I would do it but it could sit in the sink with water for a week and be fine!


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 31, 2020)

That thing is beautiful 73! Congrats! I’ll have a nice set of Damascus knives one day (each custom made for what I want, not a premade set)!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 31, 2020)

negolien said:


> You use your k-bars? lol man and I thought I was old...



At 49 you are just a young whipper snapper fella. My knife block and four Classic steak knives just arrived from Wusthof today, had the scissors and blade steel included. I've got two slots to fill on the block to complete my set. I'm ordering the Ikon Classic 9" Cooks Knife and the Classic 8" Bread blade, all my others just came out of the box. They should outlive me. RAY


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2020)

Well I just separated a 20lb Packer brisket flat from its point.  It’s pretty smooth, I’m happy!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 31, 2020)

73saint said:


> Well I just separated a 20lb Packer brisket flat from its point.  It’s pretty smooth, I’m happy!



That's about the only way I could ever stay awake long enough to get a brisket done on my offset, one half at a time. RAY


----------



## 73saint (Jan 31, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's about the only way I could ever stay awake long enough to get a brisket done on my offset, one half at a time. RAY


Well I’m doing the All Things BBQ Texas brisket chili tomorrow.  It calls for a smoked brisket flat, and I only have to smoke it for a few hours so it ought to be a quick and easy cook.  Usually I smoke the whole packer.


----------



## martin1950 (Feb 1, 2020)

negolien said:


> You use your k-bars? lol man and I thought I was old...



It's not the years, it's the miles.


----------



## negolien (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice..trimming that tri tip with an ole 8 in safeway knife made me want to shop Amazon lol.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 1, 2020)

martin1950 said:


> It's not the years, it's the miles.


True Words.


----------



## forktender (Feb 2, 2020)

martin1950 said:


> You can call me old, lazy and cheap but if I can't get it done w/ these, I don't need to be doing it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 430384


All I would add to those is a 6" curved boning knife and maybe a cleaver.


----------



## martin1950 (Feb 2, 2020)

forktender said:


> All I would add to those is a cleaver.



I don't think so Willis!!
I've got something even better for splitting fire wood.


----------



## forktender (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## negolien (Feb 5, 2020)

73saint said:


> View attachment 430586
> 
> Never had a knife come with a book!



purchased the Dalstrong 10" cimitar ..Gonna do some pork ribs this weekend. Also thinking of getting the below for veggies..


----------



## negolien (Feb 5, 2020)

lokking at sharpening for noobs which would u pick?


----------



## 73saint (Feb 5, 2020)

I use a Worksharp and love it


----------



## 73saint (Feb 5, 2020)

negolien said:


> lokking at sharpening for noobs which would u pick?


The whetstone sharpener they are selling on their site looks really nice, however I have never been good at using a whetstone.


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 5, 2020)

A steel is not a sharpening tool.  It is a hone. 
Good for a quick touch on the edge.

i bought a knife with holes in the blade that mimic the santoku style. Did not like it
Bought a Wustof Santoku.  Love it


----------



## negolien (Feb 6, 2020)

I went with a 1000/6000 stone..


----------



## negolien (Feb 19, 2020)

Used my two dalstrong knives to cut up that 7 lb short rib. The 10 in cimitar shown and a 8.5" Vegetable Chef Knife. both cut like a dream on fridged beef.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 20, 2020)

I have to agree I have since cut up several whole briskets and that 10" cimitar has become my favorite by far.


----------

